

If Windows 8 Is A Disaster, This Is The Guy To Blame - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-leader-steven-sinofsky-2012-10

======
SlipperySlope
On the other hand ...

"If Windows 8 is a smashing success, Sinofsky will seal his position as one of
the most talented, and important executives in tech. He'll also have a clearer
path to become CEO of Microsoft."

